# What Happened To Photobucket.com???



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Does anybody know what happened to photobucket.com?









I tried to view/upload some more photos, and I get re-directed to a web/domain hosting site.
I hope it's just a temporary glitch.

--Greg


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

folsom_five said:


> Does anybody know what happened to photobucket.com?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It still works for me -->Photobucket


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

H2oSprayer said:


> Does anybody know what happened to photobucket.com?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It still works for me -->Photobucket
[/quote]
I just clicked on your link and it takes me to www.atspace.com (a hosting site).

Is anybody else having this problem?

--Greg


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

got into my album with no problem









Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I got into mine fine. You may want to try another computer as you may have a virus that has taken to redirecting some of your links.


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

H2oSprayer said:


> Does anybody know what happened to photobucket.com?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It still works for me -->Photobucket
[/quote]

Link works fine for me.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Last night it went to a web hosting service.. My pics were missing from previous posts.

Today it works fine, and my pics are back on my previous posts.

I think they might have been the one who had a virus..

But who really knows.. Works now.

Carey


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Whew! Works for me, but you sure had me scared there for a minute


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

They appear to be the victim of a rather common DNS hack. It will take them a while to get back online, meanwhile references to their website are redirected.

This problem does not affect all users of photobucket, according to some news articles.

Ed

On Edit ... it's back up for me.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's what I found out:

IMPORTANT! Photobucket.com problem read here: 
Last night Photobucket.com DNS at register.com was hacked by malicious people that are trying to compromise our business! 
We are in no way affiliated with such bad deeds and cooperate with photobucket in capturing these individuals. 
They have pointed the domain photobucket.com to an account hosted on our systems! 
We have blocked that and photobucked techs have restored the domain pointing to its original location! 
ALL account information and pictures on photobucket.com are OK, please have patience! 
Unfortunately the complete DNS replication usually takes 24-48 hours and during this time caches DNS records might still point to us! 
The normal operation of Photobucket is restored and as soon as the replication is complete there should be no further such issues! 
We would like to emphasize that we are in now way responsible for what happens with photobucket and all users bumping across our systems! 
We are a legitimate web hosting company operating since 2003 and in no way tolerate such hacking attempts! 
If you have any questions please do not hesitate to contact us at [email protected]! 
Thanks for your patience and understanding


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> Does anybody know what happened to photobucket.com?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It still works for me -->Photobucket
[/quote]

Me too. Just 15 minutes ago.

Mike


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I can't get there either, says they got hacked. I hope they catch those hackers.


----------

